# here's my skiff



## paint it black

Can't wait to get this thing going. I purchased this last year, and used it for a few months to fish the Miami canal systems for peacock bass. I was too scared to go out to the salty side without the proper equipment. (vhf, trolling motor, depth finder, gps). I did take it out once to the Oleta River though. After letting it sit for a couple months, I finally purchased a new tow vehicle, and a Garmin depth finder. My girlfriend ordered a trolling motor for me for valentines day, but it hasn't arrived yet.  I will add a poling platform, and paint it up soon (I hope). I'm not sure if this would fall under Microskiff, but it's a 14 footer.


----------



## Un-shore

Nice boat, looks like a micro to me!


----------



## tom_in_orl

Welcome to the forum. [smiley=beer.gif] 

Pictures on your first post [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## paint it black

> Nice boat, looks like a micro to me!


Thanks. I would like to paint it up and have it looking nicer, but there's some fiberglass work that I would like to get done before I paint it. I have been painting cars and boats for about 8 years now, so I can paint it myself; but I don't know anything about fiberglass boat repair. It's nothing too major that's wrong with it, but it has gotten to the point that I feel like just buying a new 14 to 15 foot microskiff hull and swapping everything over.


----------



## paint it black

> Welcome to the forum. [smiley=beer.gif]
> 
> Pictures on your first post [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Yeah, it took me a while to do my first post. I didn't remember my password so I never signed in until yesterday. :-X


----------



## paint it black

Here is a photoshop of what I would like it to look like in the near future. 









And here is a photo of the new tow vehicle which will also be painted black shortly.











Unlike most anglers, I'm not rich, nor close to it. So I have to work with what I can afford. I'm a freelance custom painter, and a full time college student; so my money comes and goes. I might have a few months that I have a lot of work (which means a lot of money to spend), and then there's times that I will go a couple months with no work. So I try to accomplish as much as I can.

Does anyone have any clue on how skinny this boat would be able to get? I took it to about a foot of water, but I haven't tried any thing less than that.


----------



## Un-shore

See if this link helps;
http://www.boatus.com/howto/howto_tech.htm


----------



## thresher

Welcome aboard! I like the two-tone paint job. Looks like a throwback to the old Boston Whalers from the 60s.


----------



## phishphood

> Unlike most anglers, I'm not rich


Now that's funny. You have come to the right place my friend. Misery loves company.

Keeping that in mind, I'll have a Natural Lite. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## paint it black

I would paint the boat already, if it wasn't for a few things that I would like to fix before doing so. It has a few soft spots underneath the deck, so I would have to take the deck off the hull and replace all old rotten wood, and re-plumb and re-wire everything up. I can handle all the wiring and plumbing, I have been wiring up sound systems and hydraulic systems on cars since I was 14 years old. The only thing that I'm a little scared to take the boat apart and never complete it. I have had issues with finishing my own projects. They always seem to stall out and take very long for me to complete them. But then, I'll do work for others in no time.


----------



## paint it black

I have cut out the holes for 2 new hatches. One is a 6 inch circle hatch just for access so I can replace a through fitting and run some wiring, and the other will be dry storage. I would like to paint the deck before I put the actual hatches in. What kind of paint would be good for this? I was going to use automotive paint, but I don't know how it would hold up to all the walking on it. I would appreciate if someone can give me an idea of what paint, and primer I would need for this.


----------



## iMacattack

Awlgrip


----------



## flyfshrmn82

I am an old fashion gel coat guy. It also give you a chance to bond with the kids/wife/friends when you invite them over to wetsand. ;D


----------



## paint it black

I'm going to gelcoat the rest of the boat, I just don't know how much fun it would be to sand the whole deck. Would the gelcoat screw up the textured areas of the deck? (it's textured for a non-slip effect) also, I'm going to glass in the wooden area that you can see there in the picture. Would I have to use fairing to make the inside of the compartment smooth? or can I gelcoat it and call it a day?


----------



## deerfly

As Jan posted, Awlgrip is the best, but its expensive and when you consider the prep, primer and top coat it's probably not worth it for a mod like this. I would look at brush-on deck paint alternatives like Interlux with non-skid compound mixed in or sprinkled on while wet instead. Tape off the areas nicely and it will look and hold up fine. West Marine, Boaters World or just about any marine hardware store should have a few options. 

As stated gel coat is fine if you don't mind that spider/splatter coat texture or could be rolled on as well. Its cheap too.  If you try to fine finish/polish gel coat though you'll probably learn to regret it, lots of sanding followed by endless hours of more sanding.  

If you're more comfortable with automotive finishes Dupont Imron is very tough or any of the acrylic urethane base coat/clear coat systems from PPG, etc. But they can get pricey like Awlgrip too when you consider the flex additives you'll need and all. 

I'm getting ready to do a couple boat re-works myself and might consider one of the bedliner coatings for the decks. I don't know anything first-hand about it, but a couple of guys have used it on hulls below the water line. So it should hold up fine as deck coating too I would think.

I would make sure you seal that raw wood under there too. Good luck what ever you do. - eric


----------



## paint it black

> As Jan posted, Awlgrip is the best, but its expensive and when you consider the prep, primer and top coat it's probably not worth it for a mod like this. I would look at brush-on deck paint alternatives like Interlux with non-skid compound mixed in or sprinkled on while wet instead. Tape off the areas nicely and it will look and hold up fine. West Marine, Boaters World or just about any marine hardware store should have a few options.
> 
> As stated gel coat is fine if you don't mind that spider/splatter coat texture or could be rolled on as well. Its cheap too.  If you try to fine finish/polish gel coat though you'll probably learn to regret it, lots of sanding followed by endless hours of more sanding.
> 
> If you're more comfortable with automotive finishes Dupont Imron is very tough or any of the acrylic urethane base coat/clear coat systems from PPG, etc. But they can get pricey like Awlgrip too when you consider the flex additives you'll need and all.
> 
> I'm getting ready to do a couple boat re-works myself and might consider one of the bedliner coatings for the decks. I don't know anything first-hand about it, but a couple of guys have used it on hulls below the water line. So it should hold up fine as deck coating too I would think.
> 
> I would make sure you seal that raw wood under there too. Good luck what ever you do. - eric


I asked about the paint because I used to do custom paint work at a couple of boat shops in south Florida (Motion Power Boats, and Renegade Power Boats). What we used on the boats was always PPG. but we used it on the sides and top of the boats, in areas where people wouldn't walk on too often. The boats never had a problem with the PPG paint. As far as the wood, I will be laminating it in glass. The reason for that wood being there, is to support the front deck. When we cut out the hole for the hatch, I discovered that the manufacturer of the boat used 1/4 inch thick wood, and didn't laminate it. So the wood was all rotten in the area above, and surrounding the livewell. I was thinking of maybe cutting out starboard for the whole top and drop it on top and glass it, but that would come in the future. I would like to get this back on the water asap. I will be spraying the paint, and gelcoat. I'll have it done a lot faster and nicer that way. As far as the gelcoat, I have never worked with it. All I have done is sand it down to prep the boats over at Renengade Power Boats before we did the custom work. It sanded down very easily but they were on freshly built hulls.


----------



## deerfly

ok good, so you're very familiar with the ppg systems, etc. So you know I painted two full-deck aluminum airboats with PPG and one customized/decked jon boat with Imron. For both, I used silica sand for non-skid mixed into the final coat and/or masked off areas. Both PPG and Imron held up extemely well although both superficially scratched over time as you would expect if you dragged a 72qt cooler across the hood of a car a few times.  Normal use never wore into the primer though as long as we owned the boats. A friend of mine completely renovated a 16' Boston Whaler too and used Imron inside and out, which also held up great. I just think of those systems as complete coverings, not a patched or intermediate solution. Sounds like you're grounded plenty good enough to make a good choice though. 

I meant to add, people that don't know otherwise are quick to discount automotive finishes for boating applications, which really isn't fair. Automotive urethanes are very durable, especially with a couple of clear coats and theres at least 9 million color options too.  - eric


----------



## MATT

looks tippy

nice boat and fun project.


----------



## paint it black

> ok good, so you're very familiar with the ppg systems, etc. So you know I painted two full-deck aluminum airboats with PPG and one customized/decked jon boat with Imron. For both, I used silica sand for non-skid mixed into the final coat and/or masked off areas. Both PPG and Imron held up extemely well although both superficially scratched over time as you would expect if you dragged a 72qt cooler across the hood of a car a few times.  Normal use never wore into the primer though as long as we owned the boats. A friend of mine completely renovated a 16' Boston Whaler too and used Imron inside and out, which also held up great. I just think of those systems as complete coverings, not a patched or intermediate solution. Sounds like you're grounded plenty good enough to make a good choice though.
> 
> I meant to add, people that don't know otherwise are quick to discount automotive finishes for boating applications, which really isn't fair. Automotive urethanes are very durable, especially with a couple of clear coats and theres at least 9 million color options too.  - eric



The reason why I asked as well is because the guy that I purchased the boat from had sprayed the deck with automotive paint, and I used the boat for a few months almost everyday and the paint started coming off in some areas. But I'm assuming it was poor prepwork, and they didn't use primer, and I'm sure they didn't use a flex additive. As for the nonskid, the deck has textured areas already for that. So I'm just going to paint it all clean white. I believe I have a gallon of white base, and PPG clear laying around. So I might go ahead and paint it really soon. I want to install the goodies I have purchased for it, but I want to paint it first.


----------



## deerfly

> But I'm assuming it was poor prepwork, and they didn't use primer, and I'm sure they didn't use a flex additive.


most definitely, otherwise it wouldn't have come up like that.

Looking forward to your next move, keep us posted...


----------



## paint it black

well right now i'm going to go buy some electrical pvc pipe so I can use to run all the wiring up to the front deck (bow light, trolling motor, light inside the storage compartment). I'm having a hard time taking this through-fitting off. I need to replace it, and reconnect the overflow hose to the livewell. All this has to be done before I glass in the wood.


----------



## paint it black

TTT ;D


----------



## jsanchez

awesome paint..that platform is sweet... soon i will post my 12' trihull


----------



## paint it black

Finally, a year or so later, it got some work done on it. A friend is helping me out doing all the work. He said he can have it all done within a week, but he can only work as fast as I supply the materials. I don't have all the cash I nee,d so he's going to work on it as I get more materials. 











































He also said that this boat was built horribly. 

It only has one stringer right down the middle. They put foam on the sides, laid a sheet of what appears to be 3/16th of an inch non-marine ply wood on top, then laid some glass over it with one thin layer of resin. Then, on the liner piece, they filled in the gaps with foam, then glued some 3/16th plywood to the bottom, with a couple tabs of glass at the corners to hold the non-marine ply wood onto the liner. The foam was soaked in water as well.


----------



## Gramps

Holy Schnikes that looks and sounds way fubar'd. What kind of hull is that? I do like the form.


----------



## paint it black

> Holy Schnikes that looks and sounds way fubar'd.  What kind of hull is that? I do like the form.



The company and model is Pro-Sports 1400 S.C.



Tomorrow he's coming back to finish cleaning out all the wood, glass, and foam from the hull. Then once I buy the wood and glass, he'll start laying out all the stuff. I have to get the new hoses to run for the livewell. My motor looks HUGE off of the boat. 










I'm going to have my father build a stand to put the motor on so I can finish prepping it for paint.


----------



## pescador72

My hat's off to you. Keep the pic coming so we can see your micro's transformation.


----------



## paint it black

> My hat's off to you. Keep the pic coming so we can see your micro's transformation.



I will keep posting as more gets done. Today he came for a while and ripped off all the rotted wood from the underside of the liner. Wow, did they do a shitty job putting this boat together. It's incredible it lasted as long as it did.


----------



## ht

Well, it looks like we are in the same boat!  When I began the "restoration" of my little project, I ran in to the same problems! The only difference is the keel of my hull was damaged which allowed water to seep into the balsa used between the hull and the floor. Same type of problem though. I had to pull out all of the floor and "scoop" out all of the spongy balsa. Once I removed all of the soaked balsa, the hull was 100 lbs. lighter! Of course the transom was soaked and separating so that had to come out as well. I love the lines of my boat so all of this work will be worth it in the end. 

Anyhow, thanks for posting pictures of your project and for motivating the rest of us! One of these days I'll start my own build thread with photos..... (Sorry for the thread the high-jack too!) Good luck and keep up the good work!


----------



## paint it black

> Well, it looks like we are in the same boat!    When I began the "restoration" of my little project, I ran in to the same problems!  The only difference is the keel of my hull was damaged which allowed water to seep into the balsa used between the hull and the floor.  Same type of problem though.  I had to pull out all of the floor and "scoop" out all of the spongy balsa.  Once I removed all of the soaked balsa, the hull was 100 lbs. lighter!  Of course the transom was soaked and separating so that had to come out as well.  I love the lines of my boat so all of this work will be worth it in the end.
> 
> Anyhow, thanks for posting pictures of your project and for motivating the rest of us!  One of these days I'll start my own build thread with photos.....  (Sorry for the thread the high-jack too!)  Good luck and keep up the good work!


Mine had a similar problem with getting water in it. There wasn't any holes in the keel, but the through-hull fitting for the livewell overflow had broken off and I wasn't aware of it. So whenever I would fish, if there was any weight up front, water would come rushing into the lower half of the hull. All the foam was soaked. I'm hoping this will make the hull lighter as well. We're using a composite for the transom because the transom wood was rotted out at the top corners.


----------



## Green_Hornet

Wow  
Never know what you will find when you pop a deck off!
Looks like the original flooring was resting on the foam for support.  :-?While it is apart you might want to put a couple stingers between the center and hull when you dig out the old foam. It should keep the floor a little more rigid and add to the overall strength of the hull.
Good luck and keep the pics coming.


----------



## paint it black

> Wow
> Never know what you will find when you pop a deck off!
> Looks like the original flooring was resting on the foam for support.  :-?While it is apart you might want to put a couple stingers between the center and hull when you dig out the old foam. It should keep the floor a little more rigid and add to the overall strength of the hull.
> Good luck and keep the pics coming.



It was. It only has one stringer in the center. I'm just trying to find the best deal I can on epoxy resin. My friend keeps insisting that we use "Vinylester resin" but I'd rather go with epoxy.


----------



## snooknreds2

USE EPOXY!!!!!

Glad to see you pulled it apart finally. Man that thing needed it that is for sure. I am working 12 hour days for now but one of these days I will have to come get one of those freshy poons you keep telling me about!!!


----------



## paint it black

> USE EPOXY!!!!!
> 
> Glad to see you pulled it apart finally.  Man that thing needed it that is for sure.  I am working 12 hour days for now but one of these days I will have to come get one of those freshy poons you keep telling me about!!!



We haven't been able to come across the poons in large quantities like before, but we've caught a few snook at the spot. My buddy was able to catch a small poon on artificial.




As for the boat, more work got done today. It was just clean up. Hopefully tomorrow the transom and stringer should be cut out, and if I can get the resin and glass they should be replaced by the new ones. 




























the bed of my truck filled with all the foam and wood that was removed.


----------



## snooknreds2

dont cut the stringer out until you are ready to glass a new one in. Some boats have enough stress built up in the glass that when you cut that stringer the boat will warp when left to sit. Not always but be careful about that


----------



## paint it black

> dont cut the stringer out until you are ready to glass a new one in.  Some boats have enough stress built up in the glass that when you cut that stringer the boat will warp when left to sit.  Not always but be careful about that



Yeah he's going to replace it once we have the new one ready to go in. Since his dad owns a boat company, I'm getting everything at cost. So we're heading to the supplier tomorrow to hopefully pick up some materials if I got enough cash. He's going to start by removing the transom, and glassing in the new composite transom, then remove the stringer and glass in the new one.

I'm trying to see how we can get the rear of the boat to float higher. All the foam was filled with water so it should be lighter now once we're done, but I want to get the back end up a littler higher. Maybe a short shaft motor would do the trick....lol


----------



## Brett

Did this once with a tri-hull,
Made the mistake of doing the work on the trailer.
Hull ended up with a horrible hog in the aft third of the hull.
Had to chop out the new stringers and try again.
Level the hull. True the hull before applying any new materials.
Otherwise you're gonna make the same mistake
I did many years ago. Get some framing under the hull before
any new work goes in.


Definition:
Hogging is the stress a boat's hull or keel experiences
that causes the center of the keel/hull to bend upward.


----------



## paint it black

> Did this once with a tri-hull,
> Made the mistake of doing the work on the trailer.
> Hull ended up with a horrible hog in the aft third of the hull.
> Had to chop out the new stringers and try again.
> Level the hull. True the hull before applying any new materials.
> Otherwise you're gonna make the same mistake
> I did many years ago. Get some framing under the hull before
> any new work goes in.



Yeah I'm waiting for some friends to get here now to push my car out so I can move the boat to the back yard to set it up. I need to start working on the prepping work. Bust out the D/A and start sanding the gel coat down so I can paint it once he's done with the glass work.


----------



## ht

;D Hahahahaha Str8outha9c your hull looks almost like mine!!! Man I went through the same thing a while back except I was ripping out wet soggy balsa not foam! Good job tearing that crud out. It will be SO nice when you get all of the old material out of the hull. Then, take a step back and look at your "Blank canvas" just begging for some new fiberglass and resin! Looking good, keep it up!


----------



## paint it black

> ;D  Hahahahaha  Str8outha9c your hull looks almost like mine!!!  Man I went through the same thing a while back except I was ripping out wet soggy balsa not foam!  Good job tearing that crud out.  It will be SO nice when you get all of the old material out of the hull.  Then, take a step back and look at your "Blank canvas" just begging for some new fiberglass and resin!  Looking good, keep it up!



Yeah I know what you mean. Everyone including my father have called me crazy. My mother was the only one that didn't mind it. I look at the boat and see the potential. I've been browsing over on the bateau forums for a while, so I've come to like seeing boats in the building stage. 

Got any pics of yours? I'd like some inspiration.  





How it sits now. I was able to get it to the back yard.


----------



## ht

Yeah, I have a couple of photos and I am planning on starting my own build thread in the next day or two, so keep an eye out. I especially like that last photo of the boat in your back yard where you can read the words on the top of the transom..... "100% Hand Laid" Maybe it was "hand laid" but that sucker still only had one stringer!


----------



## paint it black

> Yeah, I have a couple of photos and I am planning on starting my own build thread in the next day or two, so keep an eye out.  I especially like that last photo of the boat in your back yard where you can read the words on the top of the transom.....  "100% Hand Laid"  Maybe it was "hand laid" but that sucker still only had one stringer!



Lol yeah, I was joking around with the friend who's doing the work on it and I mentioned 100% hand laid garbage. If you were to see the roving, they barely even wet it up. It appears as if they just brushed on a light coat of resin and called it a day. I'll look out for your thread.


----------



## paint it black

I can't stand looking at it like this without having any work done! It's driving me insane!!!!!....lol


----------



## paint it black

A few more pictures..... lol


----------



## Brett

There's a brave soul in that last pic.
Let us shake our heads in a moment of sympathy.
Bare arms with a rotary sander throwing fiberglass dust.
Hope he's wearing a dust filter.
I've got a sympathy itch just from seeing the pic.

                             [smiley=badidea.gif]


----------



## paint it black

> There's a brave soul in that last pic.
> Let us shake our heads in a moment of sympathy.
> Bare arms with a rotary sander throwing fiberglass dust.
> Hope he's wearing a dust filter.
> I've got a sympathy itch just from seeing the pic.
> 
> [smiley=badidea.gif]



Lol, I said the same thing. But he said he's been doing it since he was a little kid helping his dad do glass work at the company. He said it doesn't even make him itch anymore. And I can say that he hasn't complained or scratched so I guess it doesn't bother him?

lol

He got the transom almost completely. Tomorrow he's going to grind it up and cover it in some mat and some roving then it'll be done.


----------



## paint it black

Work has been a little slow, but got the transom glassed in, and he glassed a large crack that was on the front of the boat that the previous owner had "repaired" by slapping bondo over it. He said he'll be here in a bit to finish cleaning and grinding the top liner to get it ready to start glassing on it.


----------



## Gramps

Looking good! Can't wait to see some freshie poon's on her!  [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## snooknreds2

Looking great!!!!

I love the second pic where he has one roller in each hand..... Now that is getting 'er done


----------



## Brett

I'm at work scratching my arms and legs in sympathy due to
that pic of short sleeves and short pants grinding fiberglass....
Eeeeewwwwww...


----------



## pescador72

That good stuff. I enjoy watching the transformation process.


----------



## ht

Hey! Hey! Hey!!!! Slow down on that project son! You're making some of us feel like we are slacking on our own projects!! ;D I haven't even started my build thread and your already laying down glass!! It's looking good, keep posting photos of your progress!


----------



## paint it black

> Hey!  Hey!  Hey!!!!  Slow down on that project son!  You're making some of us feel like we are slacking on our own projects!!   ;D  I haven't even started my build thread and your already laying down glass!!  It's looking good, keep posting photos of your progress!



I'm getting anxious that not enough work is getting done!


----------



## snooknreds2

Bro you are flying through that project...no two ways about it!!!!


----------



## paint it black

:-/


----------



## paint it black

Today he got the new stringer in. He left to pick up his fathers truck, then he's coming back to pick up the wood to take it to the shop and cut it into squares. Hopefully he'll get some done on the deck lid today as well. He can't leave because I smoked out his tail lights on his car and the clear is still drying. They probably wont be ready for another few hours anyway so hopefully he can more done on it today.


----------



## paint it black

Quick picture-less update. The sole is in. Monday I will be flipping it and begin the prepping process for paint. Hopefully, the lower half would be painted by the next weekend. He's going to start working on the deck lid on Monday. I can't wait.


----------



## rkmurphy

Where's some updates and pictures? I like this build...debating between a Classic and a Carolina Skiff myself. You always see Gheenoe and technical skiff builds but nothing like these little flats boats. Can't wait to see her finished.


----------



## paint it black

The friend that's doing all the work hasn't shown up for about two weeks. This is how it sits now. He said he'll come on Monday, but lets see.


----------



## paint it black

Progress has been almost at a stop. My buddy that was doing the work disappeared. So I'm going to finish it myself.  I finished sanding the hull down. I need to buy a die grinder so I can grind down the repaired area. It's taking me foreverrrrr to remove all that duraglass and bondo with a sander. 


Does anyone have any idea what my boat should draft once it's complete? Or what a whaler/trihull drafts to get a general idea?


----------



## Brett

13 whaler draft - 6-8 inches unless overloaded


----------



## paint it black

> 13 whaler draft - 6-8 inches unless overloaded



Cool, that should be good enough. lol That means I should be able to pole in a foot of water without bottoming out correct?


----------



## Brett

Balance the load evenly. Tilt the motor up clear of the water.
I found poling from the bow to be the most effective way.
Had no problem with 2 adults poling in 8 inches.
Get out and wade, and draft was 5-6 inches. Mud bottom, use snowshoes.
Wading with plastic snowshoes very effective on mud bottoms.
Mud and snow, same difference.

http://www.outdooreyes.com/choosesnowshoes.php3


----------



## TomFL

> Balance the load evenly. Tilt the motor up clear of the water.
> I found poling from the bow to be the most effective way.
> Had no problem with 2 adults poling in 8 inches.
> Get out and wade, and draft was 5-6 inches. Mud bottom, use snowshoes.
> Wading with plastic snowshoes very effective on mud bottoms.
> [flash=200,200]Mud and snow, same difference[/flash].
> 
> http://www.outdooreyes.com/choosesnowshoes.php3


They just taste different. Never eat mud-colored snow though.


----------



## paint it black

> Balance the load evenly. Tilt the motor up clear of the water.
> I found poling from the bow to be the most effective way.
> Had no problem with 2 adults poling in 8 inches.
> Get out and wade, and draft was 5-6 inches. Mud bottom, use snowshoes.
> Wading with plastic snowshoes very effective on mud bottoms.
> [flash=200,200]Mud and snow, same difference[/flash].
> 
> http://www.outdooreyes.com/choosesnowshoes.php3
> 
> 
> 
> They just taste different. Never eat mud-colored snow though.
Click to expand...


Ew, I've heard of never eating yellow colored snow, but some chunky brown snow, I don't want to know where you've witnessed that.


----------



## paint it black

I just went to the marine store and picked up all the glass and foam needed to finish my boat. So work should be getting done on it soon.


----------



## Green_Hornet

Keep those pics coming! Looks like the hard parts are finished.


----------



## paint it black

Before anyone mentions anything about the non-marine-plywood. I'm sure I read somewhere that Brett had used regular outdoor plywood, so I figured I might as well do it. My skiff when it was built, they used regular plywood, and they didn't encapsulate the wood in glass. They used some sort of glue to stick the wood on, then they glassed the edges with roving. There was only 3 pieces that were completely encapsulated in glass, and are still perfect till this day. So I figured might as well do it. It's going to be MUCH stronger with the added glass that they never did, and I only hope to use it until I can afford to buy a Copperhead. 

I have a trip planned, and paid to the keys for the end of February, and I would really like to take my boat. Although it wouldn't be the end of the world if it's not done, because my buddy has his boat and we're bringing it with us on the trip. But I would still like to have my boat done.  I haven't wet any lines in about a week, so I'm going to take a break from working, and go fish for a couple hours in local canals. When I come back I will start glassing all the wood on.  I would still have to paint the bottom half,flip it, pour the foam, run al the wiring, and hoses for the livewell, flip the top half, reconnect them, hang the motor, drop it off at a mechanic to service it and have it running. I know it's a hell of a lot of work, and most likely wouldn't be finished, but it's some god motivation to get some work done on it! 



















And another theory of mine is that it should be even stronger too cause I'm adding wood to where it should've had, but they didn't put any from the factory.


----------



## paint it black

Today, I decided to get the hull ready for paint, in hope to spray it tomorrow or the following day. I was working on it with a friend. At around 6 pm, another friend showed up and decided to help out, and kept insisting we get it ready, and spray it tonight. The paint I'm using requires several coats, and each coat has to dry for 16 hours, then a scuff with 220 grit sand paper, then shoot the next coat. So I said screw it. That way, tomorrow afternoon, I scuff it down and shoot the next coat.  

I just got done spraying now. It was intense. There was tons of little chips to fill, and the big gaping hole on the front had to be finished (I had glassed the hole shut a few days ago with some 1708 biaxial cloth). There were a couple water drops that came from the air hose, but those will get sanded off tomorrow and covered with the new paint. I will shoot the next coat a little heavier.


----------



## HialeahAngler

lookin good homie.


----------



## Gramps

Looks nice, is that just a plain white?


----------



## paint it black

> Looks nice, is that just a plain white?


Yes, once the boat is back in one piece and on the trailer, I will sand the sides down and spray them a light teal color. I don't want to paint them teal now, and then scratch the sides when putting the top liner back on. At least this way, if it gets scratched, it's no problem.


----------



## paint it black

> lookin good homie.


I'm trying!


----------



## Green_Hornet

Go Man Go!
Looking real fine with some paint on her!


----------



## paint it black

Here are some pictures from today with the second coat of paint. Tomorrow I will give it a quick scuff and shoot a nice thinned flow coat to really bring out the shine and add some depth. I wonder if this kind of paint can be buffed? If anyone knows if it can, please let me know. I will wet sand and buff it before I flip it.


----------



## pescador72

Great work man!!!


----------



## paint it black

Not much was done today, but since this got glassed in, it's really been bothering me. The roving looked like crap! It didn't look like it was holding at all. I felt as if it would fall off as soon as someone would have stepped foot on the front deck. So, we started off by cleaning out the edges around the hatches cutting off all the excess mat/roving so we can glass the edge of the wood. We went ahead and cut off the roving that was holding the wood to the liner. I'm glad I did it because once I made a slit into the glass with the angle grinder, the glass that was onto the boat peeled right off. So I then grinded the edge down so it's a rounded edge for the glass to grab better, and not have any big air pockets. We came back and went around the border with 1708 biaxial cloth. One of my friends had originally done the front deck with woven roving and he did a really sloppy job. He didn't even grind the area for the glass to adhere to the old glass, so it frustrated me seeing it that way till I finally fixed it.
There's still a couple small air pockets here and there, but it's a lot less than before. I don't see how I could have done it differently other than using some sort of fillet or putty that I didn't have.


----------



## cojo_69

Man, good job so far. Keep up the good work you'll be on the water in no time.


----------



## paint it black

> Man, good job so far. Keep up the good work you'll be on the water in no time.



I hope so. It's looking more and more complete. I got a car coming in for a paint job on Monday, so that means more funds for the project. I'll say the glass work is about 98% done now. All the structural stuff is done, I just need to cover up two pieces of exposed wood, and glass one edge down, drill holes on the sole, and pour the foam and glass over the holes. I have been working on it little by little. I think I'm going to spray the last coat of paint on the hull in a little while. Hopefully get it back on the trailer soon.


----------



## paint it black

> Man, good job so far. Keep up the good work you'll be on the water in no time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so. It's looking more and more complete. I got a car coming in for a paint job on Monday, so that means more funds for the project. I'll say the glass work is about 98% done now. All the structural stuff is done, I just need to cover up two pieces of exposed wood, and glass one edge down, drill holes on the sole, and pour the foam and glass over the holes. I have been working on it little by little. *I think I'm going to spray the last coat of paint on the hull in a little while. Hopefully get it back on the trailer soon. *
Click to expand...


Done....











Lets hope my cat doesn't walk all over it this time.


----------



## rkmurphy

Looks amazing man. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## paint it black

> Looks amazing man.  *Can't wait to see the finished product.*



Thanks, and you're not the only one! :-/


----------



## fish4reds

> Lets hope my cat doesn't walk all over it this time.


I'd shoot the cat . Looks great!!!


----------



## paint it black

> Lets hope my cat doesn't walk all over it this time.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd shoot the cat . Looks great!!!
Click to expand...


Thanks, it's my sisters stupid cat. I hate that thing. A few years ago, it jumped on top of the big screen and knocked down my ps2 and broke it. lol I have since upgraded to an mbox 360, but I put it in my room instead of the living room. lol Random.


----------



## Unclebob

Ugh, cats. Parked my beach-rig ('88 Topless Toyota 4-Runner) in the wifes Garage a week ago, which we leave open a lot, and there's something about this thing that the neighborhood cats like. I had it parked in her garage so I had more room to work on my little skiff in my garage.. 

The wife was complaining about not being able to park in her garage, so I moved the truck yesterday.

Cats puked in 3 places on the truck. Had a fight in the drivers seat with fur and feces everywhere. Pile of crap on the sunroof. :-?

I just oiled my BB-Gun.


----------



## paint it black

> Ugh, cats. Parked my beach-rig ('88 Topless Toyota 4-Runner) in the wifes Garage a week ago, which we leave open a lot, and there's something about this thing that the neighborhood cats like. I had it parked in her garage so I had more room to work on my little skiff in my garage..
> 
> The wife was complaining about not being able to park in her garage, so I moved the truck yesterday.
> 
> Cats puked in 3 places on the truck. Had a fight in the drivers seat with fur and feces everywhere. Pile of crap on the sunroof.  :-?
> 
> I just oiled my BB-Gun.



Ew, what kind of cats live in your neighborhood. lol Having feces fights. lol


----------



## paint it black

I'm just about ready to put my hull back on the trailer to start rigging (hoses,wiring,fittings). But I would like to go ahead and change the bunks, and bunk brackets on my trailer. The brackets are pretty rusted. I can only find "roller bunk brackets" online. Does anyone have any experience with this? What kind of wood/carpet should I use for the actual bunks? Thanks ahead for any help.

-Eric


----------



## rkmurphy

Pressure treated 2x4 or 2x6 and outdoor carpet (not turf). Outdoor carpet is WAY cheaper than the actual bunk carpet you buy at a marine store. Then attach the carpet with stainless staples. Not sure if this is the best way but this is what I was told to do.


----------



## iMacattack

you checked out our how to section right? ;D

http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/diy/trailer-bunks.html


----------



## paint it black

> you checked out our how to section right?  ;D
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/diy/trailer-bunks.html


You know, I wasn't aware of that. I barely go on the homepage. It's mostly the forum. I realized the other day how helpful the home page was. But I didn't even think about checking the How-To section about bunks. 

One can see how bad my brackets are on my trailer. I checked the bunks and they're solid. And the carpet is still good. But I think that I might as well replace them now, while the skiff is off the trailer. But then there's the old saying "If it ain't broke, don't fix it". 

Here are some pics of the brackets:



















Here's a small update. I gave it a light wet sand and buff to add some depth to it. (in this pic, only the side pictured on the left was buffed, the right side was still untouched.)


----------



## iMacattack

Should check out the home page more often. I'm trying to get more content on the regular site.

I would replace the brackets. The bot is off and now is the time to do it.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## paint it black

> Should check out the home page more often. I'm trying to get more content on the regular site.
> 
> I would replace the brackets. The bot is off and now is the time to do it.
> 
> Cheers
> Capt. Jan



I'm changing the brackets for sure. It was the bunks I was talking about that are still good. I'm also going to scuff and spray the trailer with that cold galvanizing compound stuff.


----------



## tguasjr

Hey! I'm in kendall and I have some brackets that I took off my trailer that are in good shape. You can have them if you want them but if you want new ones, B&F marine on bird road and 72 ave carries them. I took mine off because I laid my bunks down instead of upright for my Gheenoe.


----------



## rkmurphy

Paint on boat looks phenomenal. I have used some of that cold galv stuff. Looks pretty decent. Like $10 a can, though. Two cans to cover the whole trailer (guessing) so I would buy 4 to coat it twice. Or one coat cold-galv and one coat Rust-o-Leum color of choice (silver...I don't like colored trailers...). I'll probably go with the latter when I finish redo-ing my trailer.

And please change the brackets...the pictures gave me chills...

If you lived closer to Tampa I'd say go to TA Mahoney for everything...great prices and helpful people.


----------



## paint it black

I went and bought this stuff today. Paint and non skid additive for the non skid, and cold galvanized compound for the trailer. I also bought two of the bunk brackets, I went to three places and they didn't have the back ones.


----------



## Unclebob

Does that galvanizing spray actually work better than, say, Rustoleum? 

Would like to see some before/after pics of the trailer, if possible.


----------



## paint it black

> Does that galvanizing spray actually work better than, say, Rustoleum?
> 
> Would like to see some before/after pics of the trailer, if possible.


I've never used the stuff before, but was told be several people that it's good. So I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## paint it black

Finally, the rain had let up today around 3 pm. I got to work on my trailer. I decided that I didn't want to go with the galvanized compound and went with Rustoleum black. I gave the trailer 3 coats. After painting the trailer, I put the new bunks and brackets on. I used grade 8 nuts and bolts along with grade 8 lock washers. I'm assuming that they wont corrode since they're zinc plated. Once that was done, I had my father and couple friends flip the hull over and put it back on the trailer. I hope to finish up the foam and glass work by mid week next week, so I can paint the bilge area and compartments and start rigging.


----------



## Unclebob

Trailer looks great. I've had pretty good luck with Black Rustoleum in the quart can, brushed on. Seeing your trailer makes me want to do mine.


----------



## cojo_69

Nice, I like the black. Gives me ideas for mine, thanks.


----------



## paint it black

> Trailer looks great. I've had pretty good luck with Black Rustoleum in the quart can, brushed on. Seeing your trailer makes me want to do mine.


I began to brush it on. I had a half pint already of black Rustoleum but it was taking too long to dry so I went with the spray cans. I'll probably brush on a nice thick coat of Rustoleum once the weather clears up. I needed something to dry fast enough just in case it began to rain.


----------



## cojo_69

Have you done anything else to the boat?


----------



## paint it black

> Have you done anything else to the boat?



Yeah, I poured the two part polyurethane foam between the floor board and the hull, then I capped off and sealed the compartment to not allow water into the foam. I also drilled out the hole's for the fittings on the transom. I just need to get a dremel so that I can bore some of the holes bigger on the transom core, but not through the hull skin. Because I need the fittings to sit flush onto the hull skin. I don't want a big void in the transom core of where water can seep into it and slowly mess things up in there. Once I have that done, I will be painting the bilge and compartment areas. To then begin rigging.


----------



## cojo_69

Like to see some picks when you get a chance. Sounds like your almost there.


----------



## cojo_69

Hey, also get me in touch with the guy that is doing the welding for you. I want to get a polling platform and a platform for the front deck too. Sound like a good deal.


----------



## paint it black

> Hey, also get me in touch with the guy that is doing the welding for you. I want to get a polling platform and a platform for the front deck too. Sound like a good deal.


I just sent him a message asking for his cell number. It's been a couple months since he quoted me with the price, but I haven't done it because my skiff isn't done. I need it done so I can get the dimensions.


----------



## cojo_69

Ok no problem, not in a big hurry but down the road I would like to do it. Like to see the work he does before I jump in.


----------



## paint it black

My skiff took a real blow. I haven't worked on it lately because I haven't had time. At first, I had ran out of funds. But then I got so much work that I had more than enough funds, but no time to work on it. Now that I've got some time, I go look at my skiff and find something horrible. I have no clue what caused this. There's a big tear/crack/rip that goes from the side over the gunnel down to the front deck. It goes completely through the fiberglass. I know it's fixable, it's just very discouraging that it was so close. I thought I was through with all the glass work, now I'm faced with this. It's just all piling on. I feel like just setting it on fire and starting all over and either finance a new skiff, or put a few g's on a used skiff. If I decide to try and get a new skiff, I have to clear something off my credit history before I would do so. So I would have to wait a few months before it would be good enough to get financed.   :'(


----------



## paint it black




----------



## rkmurphy

Do you remember drinking and throwing heavy objects at it?


----------



## paint it black

> Do you remember drinking and throwing heavy objects at it?


Lol, no. But if that was the scenario, would one remember it? I'm saying if someone is drunk enough to trash their boat, would they be so drunk they don't remember? 



lol


----------



## Brett

Better to find the weak spot now. Imagine it cracking
after the liner is fully attached and the hull completely rigged.


----------



## paint it black

> Better to find the weak spot now. Imagine it cracking
> after the liner is fully attached and the hull completely rigged.



I guess you have a point. But something had to have fallen on it or something. I have the deck supported.


----------



## gnuraider

do you have kids...or is the hull sitting somewhere the neighborhood kids access...just wondering if the kids might have jumped in and played moby dick for a while?


----------



## paint it black

> do you have kids...or is the hull sitting somewhere the neighborhood kids access...just wondering if the kids might have jumped in and played moby dick for a while?


Not really. I got to work on it today.


























I'ma try to finish fixing that tomorrow from the inside.


----------



## rkmurphy

It's gonna look as good as new. Don't sweat it. Minor annoyances...as a wise man once told me (cough cough BRETT).

You get that thing finished and I might have to make a trip to Flamingo. I've been anxious to see how it's going to turn out.


----------



## mark_gardner

thats a nasty crack. did you lift the liner off the hull? if so maybe its a stress crack that has gotten alot worse with the changes in the weather ( expansion and contraction)


----------



## HialeahAngler

fix it and finance a new skiff anyways!


----------



## paint it black

> thats a nasty crack. did you lift the liner off the hull? if so maybe its a stress crack that has gotten alot worse with the changes in the weather ( expansion and contraction)



The liner is already off the hull. Once I'm done glassing it, I just have to 5200 the livewell onto the liner. Then I need to do the webbing on the bilge and compartment areas, then plumb it and the liner is going back on. I hope to have the liner back on by the end of next week.


----------



## paint it black

> fix it and finance a new skiff anyways!



Yeah I think I'm going to finish this and use it while I get my credit taken care of. Then once it's ready, I will sell it and finance a brand new skiff.


----------



## paint it black

I finished off the glass work on the crack today and I sealed, and glassed the live well back on. I also went and purchased all the fittings and pumps needed.


----------



## paint it black

I just got done webbing this. I used 1 part polyester resin (catalyzed), 1 part webbing solution, black tint, 10% acetone. And sprayed it out of a regular gravity feed spray gun. At first I was doing it close, so it was doing a lot of small webs. But then I got further and it did a bigger web (the look I was going for). 

_*
They're cell phone pics, so pardon the poor quality.*_ 



















































I plan on running the hoses tomorrow, and plumbing up the fittings and pumps. I'm hoping for friday to put the cap back on.


----------



## rkmurphy

Looks great man. I've been waiting to see the finished product on this thing for a while so I can't wait. I hope everything works out okay and there are no more mishaps like the crack in the cap. Are you going to put some foam back in? Stringers? What motor are you going to run? You still going to put a poling platform and everything on it?

By the way, come to find out my fiance's aunt's fiance is a car mechanic who does some body work (including painting) and used to build and race 2-stroke outboards. He offered to paint my cowling if I bought the paint. So it looks like I'm going the route you advised me to go. You'll have to shoot me a PM with the paints you said I'd need...I'd love for it to turn out half as good as your paint work.


----------



## paint it black

> Looks great man.  I've been waiting to see the finished product on this thing for a while so I can't wait.  I hope everything works out okay and there are no more mishaps like the crack in the cap.  Are you going to put some foam back in?  Stringers?  What motor are you going to run?  You still going to put a poling platform and everything on it?
> 
> By the way, come to find out my fiance's aunt's fiance is a car mechanic who does some body work (including painting) and used to build and race 2-stroke outboards.  He offered to paint my cowling if I bought the paint.  So it looks like I'm going the route you advised me to go.  You'll have to shoot me a PM with the paints you said I'd need...I'd love for it to turn out half as good as your paint work.



Thank you for the compliment on my paint work. And the stringers and foam work is already done on my skiff. It's under the "sole". I got lucky enough that the dude who started it finished the stringers and stuff before he disappeared. A friend and I did the foam. I am going to do the poling and casting platforms for sure. But that will be added after the boat is done because the funds are running low again. lol Although I have a lot of work lined up so the funds will go right back up again soon. I still have to get a shallow water anchor, trolling motor, GPS, VHF, and a couple more goodies. So that's going to put me back at least 1k at the very least.


----------



## rkmurphy

What motor are you going to run?


----------



## paint it black

> What motor are you going to run?


I'm hanging the same 40 hp Mariner that it had on it when I purchased it. One can see pictures of it on page 1. Of course the motor is getting a new paint job.


----------



## rkmurphy

> What motor are you going to run?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hanging the same 40 hp Mariner that it had on it when I purchased it. One can see pictures of it on page 1. Of course the motor is getting a new paint job.
Click to expand...

I'm glad you said that last sentence. Haha. Definitely needs a str8out touch. Are you going to rebadge as a Mariner or Mercury?


----------



## paint it black

> What motor are you going to run?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hanging the same 40 hp Mariner that it had on it when I purchased it. One can see pictures of it on page 1. Of course the motor is getting a new paint job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you said that last sentence.  Haha.  Definitely needs a str8out touch.  Are you going to rebadge as a Mariner or Mercury?
Click to expand...



I'm going to go with Mariner. I was going to badge as a Yamaha since all the controls and harness are Yamaha, but I decided to keep the "Mariner". But it's going in black, instead of the original gray. I was a bit confused about the Yamaha/Mercury thing, so I asked at the local Marine place. They said that the motor was a Yamaha built motor with Mercury parts. Or something like that. I don't know? lol


----------



## rkmurphy

> What motor are you going to run?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hanging the same 40 hp Mariner that it had on it when I purchased it. One can see pictures of it on page 1. Of course the motor is getting a new paint job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you said that last sentence.  Haha.  Definitely needs a str8out touch.  Are you going to rebadge as a Mariner or Mercury?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to go with Mariner. I was going to badge as a Yamaha since all the controls and harness are Yamaha, but I decided to keep the "Mariner". But it's going in black, instead of the original gray. I was a bit confused about the Yamaha/Mercury thing, so I asked at the local Marine place. They said that the motor was a Yamaha built motor with Mercury parts. Or something like that. I don't know? lol
Click to expand...

Wow...why can't they just leave it as what it's suppose to be and stop mixing things up? Haha. If it were me I'd go with original color and decals. For some reason anything clean and original looks best to me. Plus, it would probably be better for resale, too.

Black will look clean, though. What are you doing about decals? Original or something different? What year is she?


----------



## paint it black

> What motor are you going to run?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hanging the same 40 hp Mariner that it had on it when I purchased it. One can see pictures of it on page 1. Of course the motor is getting a new paint job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you said that last sentence.  Haha.  Definitely needs a str8out touch.  Are you going to rebadge as a Mariner or Mercury?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to go with Mariner. I was going to badge as a Yamaha since all the controls and harness are Yamaha, but I decided to keep the "Mariner". But it's going in black, instead of the original gray. I was a bit confused about the Yamaha/Mercury thing, so I asked at the local Marine place. They said that the motor was a Yamaha built motor with Mercury parts. Or something like that. I don't know? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow...why can't they just leave it as what it's suppose to be and stop mixing things up?  Haha.  If it were me I'd go with original color and decals.  For some reason anything clean and original looks best to me.  Plus, it would probably be better for resale, too.
> 
> Black will look clean, though.  What are you doing about decals?  Original or something different?  What year is she?
Click to expand...


It's a 95 I believe. Or so I was told when I bought it. I'm going to paint it to look like a Marlins logo, just moving some letters around, adding and subtracting so it says Mariner. And I'm either going to paint it on, or have my father make a wrap for it. I'm not certain yet, but I think I'm going with the paint route.


----------



## rkmurphy

> It's a 95 I believe. Or so I was told when I bought it. I'm going to paint it to look like a Marlins logo, just moving some letters around, adding and subtracting so it says Mariner. And I'm either going to paint it on, or have my father make a wrap for it. I'm not certain yet, but I think I'm going with the paint route.


I would go with paint...I would think it would hold up better than a big motor wrap...well...I guess they do wrap boats...maybe it would work... :-?


----------



## paint it black

I got everything ready for a go tomorrow. Unless I forgot something that I'll realize tomorrow, I believe I got it ready to get capped. 

How it sits now:


----------



## paint it black




----------



## Green_Hornet

Go str8 Go!
It is really coming together now. Paint looks great!


----------



## snooknreds2

Any Progress? You are so close to having that thing back together dont loose momentum now!! 

I still want to come fish the john boat for the freshy tarpon that you told me about. Lets put a little trip together some time soon, once I can walk again :-?


----------



## paint it black

> Any Progress?  You are so close to having that thing back together dont loose momentum now!!
> 
> I still want to come fish the john boat for the freshy tarpon that you told me about.  Lets put a little trip together some time soon, once I can walk again :-?



Let me know dude. I'm thinking about a flamingo jon boat trip. lol I just hope that I don't have to run from any storms at 14mph. lol The freshie tarpon should start getting there really soon. Usually this time of the year they start packing in the lake. Right after the rain, look for them rolling all over the lake. 

With all this rain, I haven't had much time to work on prep and paint on the skiff. It's really being a pain in the a$s sanding off this molded non-skid. It's taking a lot longer than I anticipated. I planned on wet testing the skiff by the upcoming weekend. But I don't see that as a possibility.


----------



## snooknreds2

LOL... Yea I know the feeling. A couple of years ago when I was rebuilding my dusky I was in about the same spot you are when all the rain started coming. It was...uuummm let me think here.... I think 2005 and I swear to you it rained every day all day for two months straight. So the only choice left is exactly what you did with all the tarps. I was renting a 2 story house so I ran a huge tarp from my roof to my neighbors house and pulled the boat under it. So on one side was a fence, 2 sides had houses protecting them and the 4th side got another tarp. I will see if I can track down the pictures on my old computer latter and post them up...

Anyways, maybe i will be able to walk by next weekend and we can go for a quick trip, I dont have your number anymore (new phone) but pm me it if you get a chance.


----------



## rkmurphy

I'm resurrecting this. I want to see the finished product! Haha what's going on with it?


----------



## snooknreds2

Yea, I agree. If you need a hand let me know and I will figure out some time to help you come finish this thing!!


----------



## paint it black

I'm trying! In an ideal world, it would be done in time for the east coast bash. But I don't know if that's going to happen. I'm having a hard time trying to get rid of the textured non-skid. It took me 45 minutes to do an area of a square foot. lol There has to be a faster way. Most of the smooth surface of the deck lid is sanded ready. It's just the non-skid, and a few little edges here and there. Once that's done, I can finish the paint work, and finish rigging it. I also need to sell my jon boat so I can get funds to finish it up. I just need a few things here and there. Like a rub rail, and all the connectors and wire for the wiring of the lights. I already had a mechanic come over and do the carbs and get my motor running on the stand. It started right up and ran perfect.


----------



## paint it black

My friend moved to North Carolina so he took his compressor.
So I have been without a compressor for quite some time now.
So a friend of mine was kind enough to help me finish my skiff at his house. 
I took it over last night.
We beveled out the spidercracks that it had on the gunnels so we can fill them in.
Today we sanded a few areas, and ground the areas where there are holes that we need to fill.
I also got about 45% of the textured non-skid on the floor sanded off. 
Tomorrow, we will try to get the floor finished, and the holes filled.
I'm hoping to paint it by sometime next week.


----------



## mark_gardner

its come a long way, looking good  hey, nice pipe lights LOL...


----------



## Brett

Why does my bellybutton suddenly itch? [smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## paint it black

I can't wait to see the inside painted. 
That way I can just worry about painting the sides, and doing the non-skid inside.
Then the fun part, rigging. 


I can't wait to see it like this, so I can start working on the platforms...lol


----------



## paint it black

> Why does my bellybutton suddenly itch?   [smiley=happy.gif]


Lol!
That's all gel coat.
Or so I would think....lol


----------



## pescador72

the hull looks very nice and shiny. I like your seafoam green idea too.


----------



## paint it black

Skiff's almost ready for paint.
Wow has it been taking long or what.
I knew it would happen.

Back like two weeks into the build I was frustrated that not enough work was getting done because I didn't want it to eventually become what it has.
lol

And you guys thought I was insane.  


But I'd like to report that it's almost ready for paint.
First coat of primer went on the immediate areas that had bodywork done to find imperfections.
I will fix them soon and get the whole inside primed.
Then the fun part should start.

I got the new decals in today.
The stencils for my motor cowling, and the redfish decal for the front of the deck. 

















I also got the number 40 like the actual jersey numbers.


----------



## snooknreds2

YEA YEA!! I am stoked for you, almost there!! After this it should come together fairly quick and then you can fish her again, and man that is a great feeling!!


----------



## mark_gardner

looking good dude, boy it sure has come along way. looking forward to your post when you get it done, on the water, and fish slime on the decks


----------



## paint it black

I was going to prime it last night hoping to paint it today.
But the friend who was going to finish up the bodywork last night ended up drinking a bit too many beers so he was too wasted...lol

He's going to come by at 4 and finish it up today so we can leave it in primer and hope to start paint soon.


----------



## mark_gardner

one small word of advice, no beers till paint is done , that is if you want it to look good LOL  ;D


----------



## paint it black

> one small word of advice, no beers till paint is done , that is if you want it to look good LOL   ;D


lol

I don't drink beer, so at least the paint will turn out good...lol

It's the fairing that my buddy is doing....lol


----------



## HialeahAngler

mine is coming out just fine and I've gone thru an 18 and a 12 pack already. more this weekend.


----------



## paint it black

I just picked this up today.

I'm not sure if I should just buff out the paint it has because it's in very good condition.
Paint the inside and web it out.
Try to come across a 15-25 tiller.
And keep it simple.


Or gut out the whole inside and do a front and rear deck with gunwales and a small side console and slap the 30 Yamaha on it.
And flip it and paint the hull a light teal color.


The paint on the hull is in great condition.
It was just really dirty.
I washed it off with a hose and it looks great.
A light wetsand and a quick buff would make it look like a mirror.


----------



## paint it black

Most of these pictures are from before I hosed it down.
And one can clearly see the filth...lol



























Did I mention I hate the inside layout?

Definitely would do better with front and rear decks and some gunnel rod holders.


----------



## mark_gardner

looks like a cool hull, i got the mud minnow sitting on the same trailer, best trailer lights ever!! lasted me almost 7 years till my buddy backed in to the left one and broke it  would look great with a front and rear deck and with your skills you outta be able to knock it out in no time. 1 question though, will this delay the completion of your current project


----------



## paint it black

> looks like a cool hull, i got the mud minnow sitting on the same trailer, best trailer lights ever!!  lasted me almost 7 years till my buddy backed in  to the left one and broke it    would look great with a front and rear deck and with your skills you outta be able to knock it out in no time. 1 question though, will this delay the completion of your current project



No it will not.
I just picked this up because it's something I've liked for quite sometime when there was one done up forsale on here.

I saw this one, seemed like a fair price so I bought it.
I plan on leaving this one on the side.
Finish my other skiff, paint it, rig it.
And fish it till it sells.
Once it sells, I'll have money to put into this one.

Or, I can finish the Pro-Sports, sell it.
Clean this one up a lot and trick it out a bit, slap a tiller on there and fish it for a bit, and sell it.
And with the money from selling both, go buy a Native SUV....lol

I really would like to make the layout of the boat be like this.
This is one of these same skiff brand and model. 
I love the layout on it.

If I can make it look like this, I'll be happy.
This was a fellow forum members Johnsen skiff that he sold.


----------



## mark_gardner

> looks like a cool hull, i got the mud minnow sitting on the same trailer, best trailer lights ever!!  lasted me almost 7 years till my buddy backed in  to the left one and broke it    would look great with a front and rear deck and with your skills you outta be able to knock it out in no time. 1 question though, will this delay the completion of your current project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it will not.
> I just picked this up because it's something I've liked for quite sometime when there was one done up forsale on here.
> 
> I saw this one, seemed like a fair price so I bought it.
> I plan on leaving this one on the side.
> Finish my other skiff, paint it, rig it.
> And fish it till it sells.
> Once it sells, I'll have money to put into this one.
> 
> Or, I can finish the Pro-Sports, sell it.
> Clean this one up a lot and trick it out a bit, slap a tiller on there and fish it for a bit, and sell it.
> And with the money from selling both, go buy a Native SUV....lol
> 
> I really would like to make the layout of the boat be like this.
> This is one of these same skiff brand and model.
> I love the layout on it.
> 
> If I can make it look like this, I'll be happy.
> This was a fellow forum members Johnsen skiff that he sold.
Click to expand...

now thats a slick ride, your boat would look cool like that, probably just as good as a native and for a lot less


----------



## FSUfisher

Do you have any more specific information on your "new" Johnsen? Those lines look awesome, I really like it. You're making me jealous right now with the multiple fun and cool boat projects...


----------



## rkmurphy

Sweet Johnsen skiff...don't just "keep it simple", you'll always want to do something to it. I would just trick it out to the way you want it. That one Johnsen skiff is NICE. Do it!


----------



## paint it black

> Do you have any more specific information on your "new" Johnsen? Those lines look awesome, I really like it. You're making me jealous right now with the multiple fun and cool boat projects...


There's another hull just like this one forsale in the for sale section.
It's just not a Johnsen but it's the same hull.
With a merc 20 I think and the trailer for $900.

It's just too far for me to make the drive, and this one caught my attention.


----------



## FSUfisher

> Sweet Johnsen skiff...don't just "keep it simple", you'll always want to do something to it.  I would just trick it out to the way you want it.  That one Johnsen skiff is NICE.  Do it!


Interesting how the two CS guys really dig the Johnsen... I wonder if it is a taste thing or just the dream of having a boat with a pronounced V that actually cuts more than plows...


----------



## tguasjr

IMHO go all out. Build it how you want to and enjoy it!


----------



## paint it black

I wish I could afford to have a professional do it so I wouldn't have to worry about it and just pick it up done...lol


----------



## paint it black

Here's another Johnsen I came across on craigslist. 
It has a 50 on it!  
I guess the 30 should be fine!

















http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/boa/1370120920.html


----------



## cantcatchsquat

how does webbing spray help the fiberglass or the boat


----------



## Brett

Webbing inside a fiberglass hull accomplishes three things,
It creates a minimal effect non-skid surface,
breaks up and softens large monochromatic areas with an interesting colored pattern
and hides imperfections in the gelcoat and underlying fiberglass surfaces.


----------



## paint it black

Started to remove the rear bench today.
Didn't do much.
Found yet another wasp nest.

Had about 4 come out and noticed where they came from.
Inside the poling platform tube.

So my friend got a can of carb and choke cleaner and sprayed in there and over 10 wasp fell out like rocks dropping.
A chunk of nest fell out as well....lol

A buddy mentioned we should take it to a nearby lake to see how it floats, and how tippy it is.

Was happy to see that it's not very tippy at all.
I guess since I'm used to the 12' jon boat anything can be better...lol

Pics are very blurry.


----------



## mark_gardner

while doing some cabinet work a while back i was using some 3m spray adhesive when i got a little to close to a wasp nest, luckly i saw them before they saw me and i zapped them with a shot of the glue, sealed em right up like a cacoon lol....


----------



## Brett

You are really and truly suffering from the "Next" syndrome STR8... 
You barely get done with one hull and you are already working on the "Next!".

Regarding them blurry pics, simple solution, tell your buddy with the camera
"Dude, put down the bheer first!"    ;D


----------



## HialeahAngler

you guys are ready to fish. you don't need any engine. You've got oars. And since you guys are from Hialeah, that's all you need! now row yourself to snake bight!


----------



## mark_gardner

> You are really and truly suffering from the "Next" syndrome STR8...
> You barely get done with one hull and you are already working on the next


 isnt that a normal part of the "addiction"? lol... ;D


----------



## paint it black

> You are really and truly suffering from the "Next" syndrome STR8...
> You barely get done with one hull and you are already working on the "Next!".
> 
> Regarding them blurry pics, simple solution, tell your buddy with the camera
> "Dude, put down the bheer first!"    ;D



lol
I keep telling myself that I'm not going to work on this one until the trihull is done.

The trihull is ready for primer and paint.
I just have been swamped with work that I haven't had time. 
I also have to paint my buddy's Robalo.
But I have this '59 Pontiac I'm working on now, and an 80's two door Lincoln that I have to paint this week as well.


----------



## paint it black

> you guys are ready to fish. you don't need any engine. You've got oars. And since you guys are from Hialeah, that's all you need! now row yourself to snake bight!


I kinda wish I still had that 5hp....lol

I could have hit up West Lake. lol

I'm going to pick up the 30 for it soon from Chris house and see how it fits on there. 
The only thing is that it's not tiller.
I need to put a console for the steering.


----------



## rkmurphy

I say gut it; redo the supports with composite materials; put a cap on it with a decent sized front deck, rear deck with a livewell, and some gunwales you can walk on; under gunwale rod storage; and side console. It'll be SWEET. I love the lines on it.


----------



## paint it black

I don't think I'm going to put a live well.
I barely ever use live bait.
And I've been thinking of possibly keeping both skiffs. 
The trihull has a livewell. 
I can use the trihull for white water bay, and the Johnsen for the flats in florida bay. 

Or I can always just take a bucket with an aerator. 

For sure the Johnsen will get a front and rear deck.
The gunwales are something I really want, but don't know how I will do them.
I really want to keep it light weight.
As light weight as possible. 
I don't know what would be a good core material for something such as the decks and gunwales.
I don't want to add hundreds of pounds in wood.


----------



## tguasjr

Was that the Blue Lagoon I saw in those pic's?


----------



## paint it black

> Was that the Blue Lagoon I saw in those pic's?



You are correct sir.
About 10 minutes away from my house...lol


----------



## paint it black

Found myself with a couple hours to play.
Either go bank hopping to local canals, or go work on the skiff.

Finally ended up priming the boat.
I noticed that it was taking more primer than I anticipated, so I didn't prime the areas that will get non-skid.
I will prime those before non-skid.










































Here's my friends Robalo we've been working on.
We already did the whole inside in AwlGrip. 
New everything to go with it too.










We will be painting the hull sides in ice blue, transom and bottom of the hull in bright white.


----------



## HialeahAngler

how much primer have you used? I have used to quarts on mine already and it still doesn't seem like enough. lol


----------



## paint it black

> how much primer have you used? I have used to quarts on mine already and it still doesn't seem like enough. lol


I used one and ran out.
Two would have been ideal for my skiff.


----------



## HialeahAngler

one what? i've used 2 quarts so far and need at least one more.


----------



## paint it black

> one what? i've used 2 quarts so far and need at least one more.


I used one quart.

Yesterday I finished priming my skiff.
With the leftover primer my buddy had from priming his Robalo. 

So it really took like a 1.25 quarts.


----------



## mark_gardner

question for you stra8??? when i go to paint the inside of the f & f  i'll be painting over gel coat so i guess it would be best to prime first right? and spraying it also so i'm guessing a quart should get it done seeing as how i'm not going to paint the floor just the sides and front and rear deck, was also thinking about the urathane brightside but wondering now if i should go with a 2 part for a extra tough finish, the sides wont see much abuse i'm sure but i'm sure the decks will get enough foot traffic


----------



## paint it black

> question for you stra8??? when i go to paint the inside of the f & f  i'll be painting over gel coat so i guess it would be best to prime first right? and spraying it also so i'm guessing a quart should get it done seeing as how i'm not going to paint the floor just the sides and front and rear deck, was also thinking about the urathane brightside but wondering now if i should go with a 2 part for a extra tough finish, the sides wont see much abuse i'm sure but i'm sure the decks will get enough foot traffic



If the gelcoat is fresh, you don't need to prime it.
But if it's in bad shape I suggest you prime it.

When I used to do those high end racing boat we used to spray paint over the gelcoat without any problems.

We'd use the gelcoat as a base for the paints.
As long as the gelcoat is in good condition, you wouldn't have any problems.

As far as paint goes, Brightside looks good, but you will not have that real deep shine out of it without buffing it.
You would need something like Perfection or Awlgrip to get that nice deep look. 


Sprayed primer on the non-skid areas.


----------



## mark_gardner

thanks for the info dude   the gel coat itself seems to be in good shape other than some stress cracks here and there that i was going to grind back and fill with resin then sand smooth, at least 75% of the interior thats going to be painted is the diamond textured no skid so guess i'll be priming it, not really looking for a real shiny finish just not wanting something to dull either. it needs to be smooth and clean and i'll be happy   based on what your doing with your boat and the amount of coverage you need if you were able to pull it off with a little over 1 qt. then i'm sure i'll be able to get by with 1 qt. easy


----------



## paint it black

> thanks for the info dude   the gel coat itself seems to be in good shape other than some stress cracks here and there that i was going to grind back and fill with resin then sand smooth, at least 75% of the interior thats going to be painted is the diamond textured no skid so guess i'll be priming it, not really looking for a real shiny finish just not wanting something to dull either. it needs to be smooth and clean and i'll be happy   based on what your doing with your boat and the amount of coverage you need if you were able to pull it off with a little over 1 qt. then i'm sure i'll be able to get by with 1 qt. easy



The bottom of my skiff took 1.5 quarts of white paint to do.
The inside, is probably going to take about the same in paint.
But that's because I'm painting the non-skid with a different color.
So in reality I'm gonna be using like 2.5 quarts. 

I couldn't stand that diamond textured non-skid so I removed it all.
It was a real pain in the ass, but it had to be done...lol


----------



## Lex_Johnson

> one what? i've used 2 quarts so far and need at least one more.



I only used 2 quarts on a 20ft Mako, how thick are you guys rolling it out? Or are you brushing it?


----------



## paint it black

I sprayed my primer.
One of these days I'll have time to sand the primer so I can start painting the inside.


----------



## HialeahAngler

I rolled and tipped but put it on heavy to cover all the blue.


----------



## paint it black

> I rolled and tipped but put it on heavy to cover all the blue.


Hurry up and finish that so we can ride to 'mingo!


----------



## HialeahAngler

I'll be working on it tonight after work. gonna try to at least do the small fiberglass job that's needed where the deck meets the floor.


----------



## james_bingham3

love the build can't wait to see what you do to the Johnsen. I bought a Johnsen last year with a trailer for $300


----------



## paint it black

> love the build can't wait to see what you do to the Johnsen.  I bought a Johnsen last year with a trailer for $300


Wow, do you have any pics of it?
I think I might be picking up a motor for mine soon. 
I found a deal I can't refuse.


----------



## james_bingham3

no pic yet i will take some soon and try to post them. New to whole forum thing might take a bit .I was thinking of selling the boat and my bike to get a bigger flats /bay boat but after reading all the posts on here the last week , seeing your rebuild , and having to push a 17' mako off the flats last week , they ain't going anywhere. I have a 40 yamaha on mine moves nice,but man do you get wet. thanks for all the inspiration


----------



## paint it black

> no pic yet i will take some soon and try to post them. New to whole forum thing  might take a bit .I was thinking of selling the boat and my bike to get a bigger flats /bay boat but after reading all the posts on here the last week , seeing your rebuild , and having to push a 17' mako off the flats last week , they ain't going anywhere. I have a 40 yamaha on mine moves nice,but man do you get wet. thanks for all  the inspiration



Cool.
how many MPH's does yours move?
I'm thinking of putting a 30 4strk remote on there.
Came across one for under 1k so I need to jump on it quick before it's too late.


----------



## james_bingham3

i have no idea dont have a gps, don't know why i don't have one, but i don't . What i do know is it moves fast enough for me , had myself 250lbs,brother 245lb , stepdad 280-300lbs, on the oclawaha (silver springs) river and it moved just fine.we were probaly pushing the weight limit. it rides a lot better than the jon boat the 40 came off


----------



## james_bingham3

on a nother note i noticed you were looking for a side consule . I coverted the right dry storage box into my consule works great. I guess i need to get off the couch and go take some pics


----------



## paint it black

> i have no idea dont have a gps, don't know why i don't have one, but i don't . What i do know is it moves fast enough for me , had myself 250lbs,brother 245lb , stepdad 280-300lbs, on the oclawaha (silver springs) river and it moved just fine.we were probaly pushing the weight limit. it rides a lot better than the jon boat the 40 came off


Sounds good.
I can't wait to have the Johnsen ready to hit the flats of Florida Bay.

On another note, the Pro-Sports is almost ready for the first coat of paint.
Most of the primer is sanded, just need to do about 40% of the floor, and a couple of little edges on one side just above where the rub rail will go. 
If I can find some time to get it finished tomorrow, then I will be hopeful for paint to be done by next weekend.


Another quick note, I did manage to spray the hull sides of my buddy's Robalo.









Next we will be gelcoating the bottom of the boat, then buffing out the hull sides and bottom.


----------



## paint it black

> on a nother note i noticed you were looking for a side consule . I coverted the right dry storage box into my consule works great. I guess i need to get off the couch and go take some pics



I can't wait to rip those boxes off! lol
And getting some pics would be great.
I love inspiration of what I would like mine to be someday.

I would love to ask some questions to some owners who might have customized the inside.
I began to remove the rear bench, and noticed the hull sides have a big block of Styrofoam glassed in.
The Styrofoam ends at those dry storage boxes.
I would love to remove those completely as well so the hull sides would be clean so I can mount the rod holders evenly, but I don't know if that would be messing with the structural integrity of the skiff. 
Or if they're just there for flotation.
I will be putting new foam between the false floor and the current floor.


----------



## paint it black

Got the first coat of paint on there today.
But about two hours after I sprayed it, a storm came through so I'm hoping that the rain didn't mess it up.
The skiff is under a car port, but the winds that came by were intense.
I know water had to have been blown on it.
Sorry for the picture quality, I took them with my iPhone.

























I got very good coverage out of the first coat.
Once the second and third coats are on there, it should look great. 
Hoping to have it done and non-skided by the weekend.


----------



## james_bingham3

Man that looks great after all that work dont know why you would want to start on the johnsen


----------



## paint it black

> Man that looks great after all that work dont know why you would want to start on the johnsen


The Johnsen would suit my needs better of getting in skinnier water.
It's MUCH lighter, and I would assume less hull slap than a tri hull. 
Should be much better suited for Flamingo.
Although I have juggled the idea of keeping both.
One for Whitewater bay, North Biscayne Bay, and the other for Florida Bay and South Biscayne Bay.
I don't know how well the Johnsen would do in open water. 
Whitewater Bay is called that for a reason, and North Biscayne Bay can get really sloppy as well.


----------



## paint it black

I encountered a problem with the paint.
It never really cured on the horizontal surfaces.
It would scrape right off with one's finger nail.
I assume it could have had to do with the fact that I sprayed it late, there must have been dew on the surface or something.
Or the fact that it got rained on....

All the paint needed to be removed and redone.
I was already tired of doing it so I dropped it off at my cousins shop and had one of his workers sand it.










My cousin and I both sprayed it.

First coat:









Second coat:

















Going to let it cure a couple days before I go ahead and non-skid it.

Then, hopefully the fun part will start.................. Rigging!


----------



## Gramps

Looking good Eric! Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## kershelbarfield

Coming along, looks sick


----------



## snooknreds2

Yea Yea, Glade to see that you are almost there, You have put allot of work into that skiff and it shows int he quality of work!!


----------



## paint it black

> Yea Yea, Glade to see that you are almost there, You have put allot of work into that skiff and it shows int he quality of work!!



I got a couple runs in a few of the tight areas that was a pain in the ass to get the gun in so I have to try and buff those out before I non-skid.
I feel like just leaving them, but since I'm a painter, I would like my paint to be flawless...lol


----------



## rkmurphy

> I got a couple runs in a few of the tight areas


I hate having the runs :-[


----------



## snooknreds2

> Yea Yea, Glade to see that you are almost there, You have put allot of work into that skiff and it shows int he quality of work!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a couple runs in a few of the tight areas that was a pain in the ass to get the gun in so I have to try and buff those out before I non-skid.
> I feel like just leaving them, but since I'm a painter, I would like my paint to be flawless...lol
Click to expand...

Erik, SERIOUSLY I know that you are like me and want to fix those runs but I promise you that if you lay that non skid on thick enough you your self will probably never notice the runs in the paint (especially if they are in the corners). Before you lay the non skid down you obviously have to rough up everything, drop down like 3-4 grits where the runs are before laying out the non skid and you should be fine. If for what ever reason it does show more than you want you can always goop up more non skid and lay it extra thick there. Just think, when that fish's blood is all over the deck you want as much traction as possible, lay it on THICK!


I am stoked for you that you have your project almost done!!!


----------



## paint it black

> Yea Yea, Glade to see that you are almost there, You have put allot of work into that skiff and it shows int he quality of work!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a couple runs in a few of the tight areas that was a pain in the ass to get the gun in so I have to try and buff those out before I non-skid.
> I feel like just leaving them, but since I'm a painter, I would like my paint to be flawless...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Erik, SERIOUSLY I know that you are like me and want to fix those runs but I promise you that if you lay that non skid on thick enough you your self will probably never notice the runs in the paint (especially if they are in the corners).  Before you lay the non skid down you obviously have to rough up everything, drop down like 3-4 grits where the runs are before laying out the non skid and you should be fine.  If for what ever reason it does show more than you want you can always goop up more non skid and lay it extra thick there.  Just think, when that fish's blood is all over the deck you want as much traction as possible, lay it on THICK!
> 
> 
> I am stoked for you that you have your project almost done!!!
Click to expand...


There's none on the areas that will be non-skided.
Only on the side walls of course. 

I decided to move on, and sanded the hull sides 95%.
I mixed up the color I had in mind and plan on possibly spraying the hull sides tomorrow.
So then I'll go back into the inside.
I've just been frustrated with the inside because it's been one thing after another.


----------



## paint it black

The color looks much darker in the picture than it really is.


----------



## paint it black

The color turned out a little darker than I wanted, but screw it.....lol










Almost ready to put the rub rail on there. 

I have to repaint my trailer, it's full of white and teal overspray.


----------



## james_bingham3

looks great came out real nice


----------



## DuckNut

Superb job on the boat

Don't forget to sane the trailer before you paint ;D


----------



## paint it black

I need to figure out a name for this, or a logo to put on the hull sides.
I'm going to try and buff the hull sides now, but I've been really sick the past couple days. 

If I can muster up enough strength to go outside in the sun and start wet sanding, I will. 
I want to start putting FL numbers and Decals already...lol


----------



## paint it black

Got around to buffing one side today.
I would have done the other side as well but I need to go to the shop to paint a van that needs to be turned in tomorrow afternoon.

It's not easy getting a reflection picture on such a bright color, but it looks like a mirror.










put FL numbers on one side...lol


----------



## DuckNut

You need to do an Erik special numbering job to top off all of your hard work and show off your skills and put an exclamation point on a truly "custom" rig.


----------



## paint it black

> You need to do an Erik special numbering job to top off all of your hard work and show off your skills and put an exclamation point on a truly "custom" rig.



I would assume you're talking about the FL numbers? lol

I was going to paint them on and do them differently. But my buddy got ticketed for his numbers being too flashy.
Fade job and what not.
I went with the bold look to ensure I don't have any issues with FWC or park rangers. 

I'll probably so some metallic silver with black outline in the future, or black with a metallic silver outline. 
These are a bit too bold I think....lol


----------



## mark_gardner

looks really good  i did my fl numbers in real tree camo  wasnt enough contrast so i peeled them off and went with black so i didnt have any issues with the man either


----------



## snooknreds2

it looks like the pictures from a while ago where you had photoshoped the paint job on your existing skiff... Only now it is real paint and allot more shinny looking 

What about the motor that you pulled off of it? Is it still getting a custom paint job?
This might have already been pointed out but from where I am sitting   it looks tippy to me ;D

Congrats Erick, it looks GREAT!!


----------



## paint it black

> it looks like the pictures from a while ago where you had photoshoped the paint job on your existing skiff... Only now it is real paint and allot more shinny looking
> 
> What about the motor that you pulled off of it?  Is it still getting a custom paint job?
> This might have already been pointed out but from where I am sitting   it looks tippy to me ;D
> 
> Congrats Erick, it looks GREAT!!



Yes the motor will be painted like I stated in the past. 


That's next once the boat is complete.


----------



## rkmurphy

The boat looks incredible, man. You've got some skilllls.


----------



## paint it black

> The boat looks incredible, man.  You've got some skilllls.


Thanks for the kind words guys.
I hope to get the inside done this coming week.
I've been busy at the shop, plus been working on the hull sides. 
I'm going to buy the rub rail on Monday.


----------



## HialeahAngler

lookin good eric.


----------



## paint it black

> lookin good eric.



Thanks.
What's up with your skiff fool?



I bought the rub rail, and I finished buffing the other side.


----------



## HialeahAngler

I finished painting but now it's slippery as heck. Wanna add some seadek and maybe retouch the other parts with some nonskid.


----------



## paint it black

> I finished painting but now it's slippery as heck. Wanna add some seadek and maybe retouch the other parts with some nonskid.


SeaDek would be great.
But if you cannot afford it, you can go with non-skid compound mixed into paint. 

On another note, 
I decided to try starting my outboard the day before yesterday.
First attempt it started right up and ran perfectly at idle without shutting off.
Got to love Yamaha!
Have only started it twice now since the rebuild started, and the first time was in july, second time two days ago.
Still runs great and pee'd perfectly.


----------



## paint it black

I'm going to be putting both my johnsen and pro-sports skiffs up for sale soon.
If anyone is interested.

Did some of the non-skid.


----------



## mark_gardner

> I'm going to be putting both my johnsen and pro-sports skiffs up for sale soon.
> If anyone is interested.
> 
> Did some of the non-skid.


 i saw this one coming months ago   ;D


----------



## paint it black

> I'm going to be putting both my johnsen and pro-sports skiffs up for sale soon.
> If anyone is interested.
> 
> Did some of the non-skid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i saw this one coming months ago     ;D
Click to expand...

I'm going to finish this one and then sell it.... But if someone makes an offer for the johnsen it's as good as gone.
Now that I can pretty much afford a new skiff, I need to make space for one. 
Plus the money from selling these could fund a new outboard. 

Unless anything goes bad at the new job(God forbid), I should have a new skiff in no time.


----------



## skinnywater3

what is this new skiff going to be?


----------



## paint it black

> what is this new skiff going to be?



If all goes as planned, hopefully an Ankona. 
I've been wanting one for a while now and could never afford it.
Now I will have no problem affording it if everything stays as it is.
Heck, I could have bought one by now, but I spent a lot of cash on crap...lol


----------



## mark_gardner

isnt that how it always goes??? after everything is said and done it would have been cheaper to just buy one from the get go ;D i've been thinking about one of the copperheads but want to see one in person first


----------



## paint it black

> isnt that how it always goes??? after everything is said and done it would have been cheaper to just buy one from the get go  ;D i've been thinking about one of the copperheads but want to see one in person first


Yeah, I really would love to check out a Copperhead in person.


----------



## tim_henshaw

It sure seems like everyone wants to jump on the Ankona Bandwagon . They sure are beautiful. I have been pricing one out for months now just need to stop taking little trips here and there and spending money on useless things. Everything I want on the SUV should run me about 9k I think. No more expensive dinners with the Girlfriend


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo

I have seen the Copperhead in person.. and it is a VERY nice and SKINNY boat!


----------



## paint it black

> It sure seems like everyone wants to jump on the Ankona Bandwagon . They sure are beautiful. I have been pricing one out for months now just need to stop taking little trips here and there and spending money on useless things. Everything I want on the SUV should run me about 9k I think. No more expensive dinners with the Girlfriend


I've always dreamed of owning a copperhead since the first time I saw one posted on here when they first advertised them under 10k.
I just could never afford one.
It finally seems like I could afford one so I might as well try to get one.


----------



## paint it black

Took the skiff to work today to see if we put the rub rail on there.
Also put the livewell overflow thru-hull fitting and hose.

Baby steps...lol


----------



## HialeahAngler

awesome. you'll be done in time for 2015!


----------



## Gramps

> awesome. you'll be done in time for 2015!


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## Brett

Now, now...play nice ya'll ;D


Besides, have you seen how many projects he's juggling?

[smiley=chicken.gif]


----------



## paint it black

Proud to say that I just got back from ankona for a water test and placed an order for a copperhead.


----------



## TidewateR

Congrats !!!


----------



## Brett

So, after about a year of demolition, sanding,
carpentry, fiberglass work, more sanding, fairing
painting, more sanding, more painting, more sanding
non-skid, rigging, an old aluminum boat, time spent
playing with your Johnsen, trailer repairs, and keeping
this thread updated...you've decided to buy a brand new hull.

I wonder why....  ;D

I'll expect that new toy to have it's own thread.

This one already has 6 boats in it!


----------



## paint it black

The reason why i'm selling the old skiffs and buying new is because I'm fortunate enough to be able to do so right now. 
Before, I couldn't afford to so I had to make ends meet somehow. 
So I did what I had to. And quite frankly no matter how much work I do to the pro sports, it's not a poling skiff. 
Sure, I could pole it, but it won't compare to a copperhead. 

So the pro sports skiff is for sale for $3500 obo rigged ready to go. 

Johnsen skiff $1000 as is.


----------



## mark_gardner

congrats on placing your order  [smiley=1-beer.gif] your definitely gonna have to start a new thread though cause this ones about maxxed out   ;D looking forward to hearing how yours goes, i'm trying to finish a project up so that maybe i can break away next week to check one out too


----------



## DSampiero

> I've always dreamed of owning a copperhead since the first time I saw one posted on here when they first advertised them under 10k.
> I just could never afford one.
> It finally seems like I could afford one so I might as well try to get one.


I had felt that way about the ECC Lostmen/Camien. Now, if I move back to Miami, I might still want one or the other to get across the bay comfortably, but so long as I'm in St. Augustine I'll be dreaming of a Grass Slipper clone..Brett even picked out a great name for it while we cruised over an oyster bar the other day, "I should have named it Captain Crunch!"  ;D But seriously, that's what works best for getting skinny up here on a reasonable budget and poling it is beyond easy.. I'm sure you'll be slimming your Copperhead before I even start putting money aside for a skiff, so I look forward to reports from my old haunts...


----------



## Brett

> while we scraped over an oyster bar the other day, "I should have named it Captain Crunch!"


fixed it for you... ;D


Str8, I want to see how you customize your new ride.
After all the practice on the other projects, this one should be easy!


----------



## snooknreds2

Erik, way to go buddy!! You deserve that new hull.

Give me a ring some time we, still gotta do that tarpon trip sooner than latter. I just have ben too busy for my own good, but I am getting caught up this week!


----------



## paint it black

Both are for sale!
Let me knowwww..


----------



## paint it black

My new trailer is finished. 
Probably pick it up by the end of the week.
Custom built to the specs of the copperhead so I hope it fits it nicely.
I know it's going to need some adjustments, just looking at the winch it seems too high, but hopefully it's nothing too hard to handle.

More than likely will change out the lights for pipe-lights asap.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo

trailer looks good homie!


----------



## DSampiero

The countdown is on! This thread will one day die...Can't wait to see how you slime the Copperhead...I need a Bonefish report, I'm getting withdrawals.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo

we should have had a bonefish report today... but Eric didnt get out of work till 5 this morning so the trip was a no go!


----------



## paint it black

> we should have had a bonefish report today... but Eric didnt get out of work till 5 this morning so the trip was a no go!


Yeah, that sucked.
I worked 19 hours yesterday. 
Now tomorrow I have to be at the port of Miami at 8am till 3pm, then leave there and go straight to the Marina and be there till who knows what time.


----------



## paint it black

Johnsen Skiff SOLD!!!!


----------



## hilrod

> Johnsen Skiff SOLD!!!!


One down, one to go. Betcha can't wait for it to be done. I'm dying to see it.


----------



## paint it black

> Johnsen Skiff SOLD!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> One down, one to go. Betcha can't wait for it to be done. I'm dying to see it.
Click to expand...

Definitely!

Dude, I called you a few times and sent you a few texts a couple weeks ago.
lol


----------

